# Poll: When do you think the 24-70/2.8L II will be available?



## Deleted member 20471 (May 28, 2012)

Canon updated the sales start dates for the EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens to early-July, but when do you think it will be available?


----------



## Razor2012 (May 28, 2012)

I was told June, so I'm just waiting patiently for them to call. 8)


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 13, 2012)

Please tell me the mkII has the STM(?) stepping motor for AF video. It would be such a shame to take a work horse lens they won't 'adjust' for the next decade, and NOT do it.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 13, 2012)

In the year 2525 ... 8)


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 13, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> Please tell me the mkII has the STM(?) stepping motor for AF video. It would be such a shame to take a work horse lens they won't 'adjust' for the next decade, and NOT do it.



From what I understand, that would slow the lens .... Not something I'd want in the 24-70II.


----------



## squarebox (Jun 14, 2012)

canon japan is still saying the first 10 days of July for the release


----------

